# Start of weekly reports 11-6-03



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Any body wondering about ice conditions, this is what Carey from Six Mile Corner at Garrison reports. www.sixmilecorner.com

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

I am keeping my eye on the hard water situation and will update you as we go. Right now shallow bays are starting to freeze and I anticipate we could be walking on within a week if the keep getting as cold as they have been.

Good luck deer hunting and be safe!!!!!!

Same as last week. No report, weather has been cold, windy and snowy, no one is fishing.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Same here.

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

